# 1962 Massey Ferguson 65 Diesel First Tractor



## 1000Stories (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello! Having lived on my 5 acre mostly wooded lot for the last 12 years, I figured it was about time I invested in a tractor to help be a bit more efficient. I'm somewhat mechanically inclined, am able to diagnose and fix most problems that come up with the dirt bikes and daily drivers. However I have not owned anything tractorwise bigger than a riding lawnmower. I have some experience operating heavy machinery, but not much on the mechanical maintenance side, which I'm looking forward to learning.

I was looking for something for under $5k with a FEL. Turns out that is a tall order to ask around here. After months of looking, I found a 1962 MF 65 Diesel. Purchased for $3800 which included a box scraper and additional blade scraper. Motor sound fantastic. Started right up with the push button. Drove it back and forth a bit, and loaded up onto my trailer for the 3 hour drive home.

The next day I had a better chance to look at it. For one thing, it doesn't seem to want to start without a small squirt of starter fluid in the morning. Once it's started once, no problem after that until it sits a while again. I think that means the injectors may be bad. No worries.

Front steering tied rod/linkage needs some work. Oversteers by a lot one way, and barely turns the other. Tie rod bushings all blown out. Will get that all replaced.

The previous owner gave me a I&T Shop Manual for it, but it's pretty vague and covers a broad spectrum of MF. I ordered a factory service repair manual and parts catalog for the MF 65, I'm sure that will make chasing parts down much easier.

I think I got a decent deal on the thing, and I am looking forward to slowly restoring it for many more years of use on the farm!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 1000Stories, You've still got 999 stories left!!
Being a diesel, there should be some sort of Preheat on that baby that should help with the starting procedure. I'm sure a few other folks will chime in and offer some great advise.
Nice tractor, should work well for you.


----------



## 1000Stories (Jan 8, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum 1000Stories, You've still got 999 stories left!!
> Being a diesel, there should be some sort of Preheat on that baby that should help with the starting procedure. I'm sure a few other folks will chime in and offer some great advise.
> Nice tractor, should work well for you.


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

I think once you get the starting routine down the starting fluid will go away. 
Take a look at the intake manifold and see if there is a wire going to it. There's a good chance there is a glow plug in the intake. Don't use anymore starting fluid than absolutely necessary. Stuff can do bad things to an engine. From what I'm reading your tractor should have a thermo-start system for cold start. Turn your key to the left and hold it. That energizes the glow plug in the intake. After the glow plug gets hot it opens a small port that let diesel drip the glow plug. The diesel will ignite and heat the intake. If it's like the one in my Dexta 30 seconds should be great plenty. 
Hope this works for you.


----------



## 1000Stories (Jan 8, 2021)

One of the previous owners had it wired to a push button start, and there is no longer a key. It’s factory generator also has not been converter to an alternator so have to keep the battery on a trickle.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

If it's an alternator or generator and it's wired correctly, parts in good condition it should charge either way. 
The Fordson Dexta in my Avatar has a Perkins Diesel in it. It's a 1960. When I push the glow plug button the warning lights for the generator and oil pressure dim a little so I can tell if the Manifold glow plug is working. From your reply it sounds like when the key switch was removed no provisions were made to keep the thermo-start operating. You would be doing yourself a big favor to find out if yours is working as they really improve the starting of your engine. 
Best of luck.


----------



## 1000Stories (Jan 8, 2021)

I will definitely make that a priority. Should have my manual and parts book by Wednesday.


----------



## Larry R Smith (Oct 22, 2020)

Sounds like someone removed the splined arm on steering GB and got it out of position. You will have to remove it, position wheels straight and put steering GB in middle travel. Then reinstall.


----------

